# Melanoma vaccine



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't have any knowlege in this area, however you may find some useful information in some of the older posts in the cancer section. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Andy3710 (Jan 10, 2015)

Would like an update to the original post. I am considering the melanoma vaccine for my guy, but am concerned about the side effects. I, too, was told there were no side effects.


----------

